# call to power and call to power2 mods



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, for a while I have been trying to get the midevil/medmod for call to power, call to power 2 and cradle 4 for call to power 2 to work. I followed the instructions over several times and the mods would not run and some technical issues came up on my labtop when my bro was attempting to install these mods from following the instructions. The main games with no mods work fine, its just that there does not seem to be a way to get these mods I mentioned to work at all. How do I get these mods to work for my call to power games? could someone post youtube video instructions please to get these mods to work? OR perhaps post step by step instructions with pics?

here is the links to these mods Wes Whitaker's Total Modification Site https://apolyton.net/forum/other-games/call-to-power-2/251995-cradle-iv


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

bumping this thread


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I would contact the site author or the mod author for instructions


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi @Dave Cummings. I was able to contact the mod cradle IV author but not wes witakers midevil mods for ctp and ctp2. when I sent a message to wes's email it did not go threw or failed to be sent. If anyone can make a youtube vide or make step by step instructions with pictures to get the midevil mods to work/function I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

bump bump bump bump


----------

